# Is this up to electrical code?



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> NY is on the opposite side of things. Very few areas require licensing for electrical work, although the OP is on Long Island, one of the few highly regulated areas of NY.
> Anything south of the Hudson Valley and licensing gets out of control, every city or tiny municipality is greedy wants their piece of the pie.
> 
> IMO requiring a permit and inspection for something like this is ABSOLUTELY absurd!


Not only would this require a permit, the only person who can apply for and "pull" an electrical permit in Chicago is a city licensed electrician. A homeowner or GC will not be issued an electrical permit.

http://www.cityofchicago.org/city/en/depts/bldgs/supp_info/electrical_inspections.html

Tom


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

tjbnwi said:


> Not only would this require a permit, the only person who can apply for and "pull" an electrical permit in Chicago is a city licensed electrician. A homeowner or GC will not be issued an electrical permit.
> 
> http://www.cityofchicago.org/city/en/depts/bldgs/supp_info/electrical_inspections.html
> 
> Tom


The City of Chicago is it's own little crazy world when it comes to electrical work. 
They need to get with the times. Even NYC has allowed some NM cable for the past few years/cycles.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

I had an inspector who let something similar to that slide once. He figured that it was a fished wire and even though he wasn't going to fail me, he asked me to put a couple of staples in it. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> The City of Chicago is it's own little crazy world when it comes to electrical work.
> They need to get with the times. Even NYC has allowed some NM cable for the past few years/cycles.


I have no answer for this. 

Tom


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

tjbnwi said:


> I have no answer for this.
> 
> Tom


Well, it wasn't a question. 

You made a statement about working in Chicago and I commented.
It was a bit about the absurd "conduit only" requirements in Chicagoland.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> Well, it wasn't a question.
> 
> You made a statement about working in Chicago and I commented.
> It was a bit about the absurd "conduit only" requirements in Chicagoland.


Wasn't clear---I have no explanation for Chicago's requirements. 

I do understand your comment. 

Tom


----------

